# Sako Finland Rings



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was going to use these Sako scope rings on a one-inch-tube scope but learned they sport a .945 ID. Any ideas on what they may fit? They are quite old and have slotted-head screws. The construction is very substantial blued steel.

I think they may be Sako specific, because of the built-in stop (seen on the right photo). I'm thinking maybe they are made for another tube diameter in millimeters but am unaware of European scope designs from the past.

Just so you know, I inherited these. Now, I want to either use them or send them down the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.945 = 24.003 MM....

What is stamped on the bottom ? 23.4 ?

.They look like they are cut for a rimfires dovetails. Could these be from an old 5mm that came with a European scope ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My mistake.

The rings are actually made for 1-inch tube scopes (and stamped 25.4, YD) but I believe they are Sako-specific, because of the built-in stop and the fact that the dovetail doesn't fit a Weaver base. The dovetail is not cut deep enough for the Weaver base but it's wide enough. I checked the Sako website and similar rings are offered with the same stop.

No use to me. If anyone has a use for them, PM me and I'll send them your way. They are extremely well made.


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

My Sakos I had have a tapered ring base that slides on in one direction and stops. But I can't see yours enough to see if this is the case? It's like a wedge push them on until they stop and tighten down.


----------

